# Richt ain't going nowhere



## billy62green (Nov 2, 2015)

I contend that this year is just another in an endless cycle for CMR. Let's go ahead and get it out of the way that he's a nice person, great guy, etc. OK now on to coaching. His bread and butter has essentially been in running up a really good won loss ratio by beating the teams they are supposed to be beating. And by beating Ga. Tech. Against top ranked teams its pretty atrocious. His lack of preparedness, awful clock management, and misuse of timeouts shines brightly. But this year, as in years past, he'll manage to get thru. They will get the Ga Southern game, and probably take down Tech. That gives them 7 wins. Then they may also pick off either auburn or Kentucky, both of whom are in the tank as well. But even so, where is the quality win??? The man practically owns one of the best states in the nation for recruiting and this is what we keep getting?


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope you're wrong but you are probably right.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I hope you're wrong but you are probably right.



Like as not he's right, except I can see us losing all 4 remaining games.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2015)

maybe he will get the UM job and bail y'all out


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

chadair said:


> maybe he will get the UM job and bail y'all out



Et tu Brute'?


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 2, 2015)

chadair said:


> maybe he will get the UM job and bail y'all out



Now that's funny


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 2, 2015)

I think he is the perfect fit for Georgia and should never leave....


----------



## oldenred (Nov 2, 2015)

His bags are already packed. This will be his last year here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I think he is the perfect fit for Georgia and should never leave....



He fits as good as you do in that tube in your Avatar!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2015)

Mark Richt


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

He will be the coach next year if he so chooses.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2015)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...georgia-nebraska-duke-texas-rutgers/75002324/


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2015)

Mark Richt just needs to get these boys getting after it


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 2, 2015)

Richt makes $83000 a week. He needs to be getting after it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 2, 2015)

They going to beat Kentucky.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 2, 2015)

YAll done gave up. Lols


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Richt makes $83000 a week. He needs to be getting after it.



That aint bad money.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That aint bad money.



Pretty good for a 8-4 or 7-5 coach.


----------



## Amoo (Nov 3, 2015)

Can we just end the daily Is Richt gone or not and ask coin flipper what's gonna happen.  So which is it kmckinnie, he staying or going?  What's your coin say?


----------



## billy62green (Nov 3, 2015)

His resume is padded with victories over the Kentucky's and New Mexico States of the world. That and beating Ga Tech most of the time gets him by. Plus he enjoyed the post Flumer Tennessee years and the Muschamp debacle at Florida. When those two get up and going full strength its probably gonna relegate  UGA to mid level in the East at best.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2015)

Didn't UGA give Richt a contract extension to go to 2019 at $4 million a year? 
I really don't see the AD handing CMR a bag of money to sit at home any time soon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He fits as good as you do in that tube in your Avatar!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't UGA give Richt a contract extension to go to 2019 at $4 million a year?
> I really don't see the AD handing CMR a bag of money to sit at home any time soon.



Correct! He's not going ANYWHERE for a while!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 3, 2015)

If he's not going anywhere, someone please get us a good hands on assistant head coach, to evaluate talent and run the team.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He fits as good as you do in that tube in your Avatar!



Like I said he is the perfect fit


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

He's going somewhere, straight to the bottom.  I pray we don't make this list next week!

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ted-miami-fans-georgia-bulldogs-far-top-dawgs


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Et tu Brute'?



And why didn't I use this.


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Et tu Brute'?



sorry buddy. I gotta get em in when I can


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2015)

chadair said:


> sorry buddy. I gotta get em in when I can



Every time I go downtown, people kickin my dawg around.


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 6, 2015)

I am a Gator fan, and I vote for Ga to keep Richt as their coach.   I like winning two out of every three years that UF plays Ga.  I wouldn't mind Ray Goof returning if there is a change at the top.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 6, 2015)

Don,t think ga fans been getting their moneys worth


----------



## billy62green (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm telling ya, from what I heard on the post game show, sounds like the rank and file feel like the ship has righted itself with this win over a 4-6 Kentucky team. Regardless of what happens on the Plains, if Richt dispatches Tech, as should happen, he is a cinch to come back. Same old scenerio, basically year on and year out. Same expectations every year played out same way with little variation. National championship talk after going undefeated 4-5 games in. Then a loss and "we can still win the east", and like, now, "we can still have a 10 win season." Year in and year out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

billy62green said:


> I'm telling ya, from what I heard on the post game show, sounds like the rank and file feel like the ship has righted itself with this win over a 4-6 Kentucky team. Regardless of what happens on the Plains, if Richt dispatches Tech, as should happen, he is a cinch to come back. Same old scenerio, basically year on and year out. Same expectations every year played out same way with little variation. National championship talk after going undefeated 4-5 games in. Then a loss and "we can still win the east", and like, now, "we can still have a 10 win season." Year in and year out.



uga AD is SKEEEEEEEERED


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2015)

He hasnt signed the contract.  They may give him a raise.


----------



## across the river (Nov 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> uga AD is SKEEEEEEEERED



The AD won't do anything until the big money donors start breathing down his throat, and I my understanding is that hasn't happened yet.   Your average redneck, that has never been on campus, calling the call in shows to complain doesn't get Richt fired anymore than Jeff Schultz or Mark Bradley articles at the AJC do.   Mark Richt will be gone when the big donors demand it.  McGarity doesn't have any allegiance to Richt, and some people will tell you he would have already fired him and brought in his own guy if he had his choice.  The truth, however, is the guys (and gals) that write UGA checks with a lot of zeros on the end of them are the ones who will decide when Mark Richt's tenure as coach is complete, not Bubba from Moultrie or Clyde from Macon who call in to tell Kevin Butler he needs to go.   If anything, I think McGarity is scared to fire him, in fear of ticking off the big money guys who apparently still support Richt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

across the river said:


> The AD won't do anything until the big money donors start breathing down his throat, and I my understanding is that hasn't happened yet.   Your average redneck, that has never been on campus, calling the call in shows to complain doesn't get Richt fired anymore than Jeff Schultz or Mark Bradley articles at the AJC do.   Mark Richt will be gone when the big donors demand it.  McGarity doesn't have any allegiance to Richt, and some people will tell you he would have already fired him and brought in his own guy if he had his choice.  The truth, however, is the guys (and gals) that write UGA checks with a lot of zeros on the end of them are the ones who will decide when Mark Richt's tenure as coach is complete, not Bubba from Moultrie or Clyde from Macon who call in to tell Kevin Butler he needs to go.   If anything, I think McGarity is scared to fire him, in fear of ticking off the big money guys who apparently still support Richt.



Well shoot,,,That's 99.9 % of dog member's here


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm hearing the exact opposite the big money changers are restless with Richt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm hearing the exact opposite the big money changers are restless with Richt.



I already called to let em know, they won't be getting my check next year, if they don't let Richt go.



Told em my name was BigDollar, you could hear his voice trembling with fear. Richt's gone, just wait and see


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Pruitt is the problem


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Pruitt is the problem



Clearly. He has a drive to win football games. That is unacceptable at UGA.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 7, 2015)

This year is going pretty much to script like most every other year: 1.Beat the easy teams and lower level SEC teams; 2. Lose to ranked teams; 3. The offensive and/or defensive coordinators must go; 4. Probably beat Tech again to secure Richts job; 5. Just wait till next years top recruit gets here. 6. Start the cycle over again. Auburn having a down year  is a tremendous plus for UGa this year.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 14, 2015)

billy62green said:


> This year is going pretty much to script like most every other year: 1.Beat the easy teams and lower level SEC teams; 2. Lose to ranked teams; 3. The offensive and/or defensive coordinators must go; 4. Probably beat Tech again to secure Richts job; 5. Just wait till next years top recruit gets here. 6. Start the cycle over again. Auburn having a down year  is a tremendous plus for UGa this year.



Right on point. They beat a crappy Kentucky team. They beat an equally crappy Auburn team. Likely they will beat Tech. All is now well in Athens. Richt stays. Same ole same ole. Real problems loom ahead though if Tennessee rejoins Florida as a very good team and when Auburn rebounds.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 14, 2015)

Please DO NOT get rid of Coach Richt,... He is a Nice Guy!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2015)

justus3131 said:


> I am a Gator fan, and I vote for Ga to keep Richt as their coach.   I like winning two out of every three years that UF plays Ga.  I wouldn't mind Ray Goof returning if there is a change at the top.



Charlie Pell- Galen Hall work for me.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2015)

One problem i am seeing is a very average and mostly soft O line. Richt can't block.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 15, 2015)

Took a trip to Washington to see Eason today.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 28, 2015)

Told ya. UGA just beat a 3-8 Tech team 13-7. All in all they pretty much followed the same script to achieve about what the fan base has come to expect every year. Richt stays as I said weeks ago.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 28, 2015)

IF Richt is staying, then keeping Pruitt and dumping Schotty and ADGM should be top priorities.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm hearing the exact opposite the big money changers are restless with Richt.



How many of them have you spoken to?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> How many of them have you spoken to?



None they don't live in my part of the county. You?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2015)

Richt finished STRONG.. will return


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2015)

Yep and let me run down the narrative..Eason will be the best qb ever. With Chubb back and the other weapons the offense can't be stopped. They get to Atlanta and the playoffs. Possible nc but more than likely will be. Ff to mid October..fire Richt. Ff to late November..finished strong could beat anyone now wait till next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep and let me run down the narrative..Eason will be the best qb ever. With Chubb back and the other weapons the offense can't be stopped. They get to Atlanta and the playoffs. Possible nc but more than likely will be. Ff to mid October..fire Richt. Ff to late November..finished strong could beat anyone now wait till next year.



Back away from the keyboard.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2015)

It's generally correct though. Dually already has a Eason tat.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's generally correct though. Dually already has a Eason tat.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 28, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> None they don't live in my part of the county. You?



You were the one who stated you had "inside" information.  Just made it up, ..?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 28, 2015)

Just got some breaking news guys! I heard it from my little brother's mother's oldest son who is a UGA football fan that Richt may or may not be back for the 2016 season! Stay tuned!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> You were the one who stated you had "inside" information.  Just made it up, ..?


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Just got some breaking news guys! I heard it from my little brother's mother's oldest son who is a UGA football fan that Richt may or may not be back for the 2016 season! Stay tuned!



Well I just read this on an internet forum so it must be true!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

77% want him back!  https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/poll-georgia-fans-overwhelmingly-support-keeping-richt


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> 77% want him back!  https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/poll-georgia-fans-overwhelmingly-support-keeping-richt



Welp, that settles it then. A twitter poll in which anybody can vote is a clear indicator of the feelings of the Dawg fan base


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Richt finished STRONG.. will return



Really though, who cares?  Just the coach of a second tier team in the SEC East.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2015)

He GONE!


----------



## billy62green (Nov 29, 2015)

Admittedly, I was wrong! Wonder if he goes to Miami?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> How many of them have you spoken to?



Ahh what say you now?????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Really thought, who cares?  Just the coach of a second tier team in the SEC East.



Go back in your hole


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go back in your hole



Looks like now at least 3 more years of getting beat by Florida and now Auburn and Tenn. can jump on the bandwagon. I mean jump on UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Looks like now at least 3 more years of getting beat by Florida and now Auburn and Tenn. can jump on the bandwagon. I mean jump on UGA.



sounds like the troll got trolled


----------



## mtr3333 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes!


----------

